# rc.d/networking_ipv6 remove old addr



## nORKy (May 5, 2010)

Hi,

I put an ipv6 address in my rc.conf and do `/etc/networking_ipv6 start`
But, I make an error in the adress.
So, I edit my rc.conf, put the right adresse and `/etc/networking_ipv6 restart`

Ok, the new address works, But. Ifconfig returns 2 ipv6 addresses, the old and the new. why /etc/networking_ipv6 restart doesn't delete old address?

thanks you


----------



## darkmark (May 5, 2010)

The ipv6 addresses are aliases (see the ifconfig manual page, ifconfig(8)), by changing the network address and re-running the rc.d script, you are simply adding an address alias.  

You'll need to remove the address alias to get rid of it:

`ifconfig [interface] inet6 [address] -alias`


----------



## nORKy (May 5, 2010)

oh, ok ! thanks you !


----------

